# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  D'Addario Strings - Ask Us Anything

## D'Addario Strings

Hello everyone!

Kyle here from the fretted D'Addario product development and management team. I wanted to create a thread where everyone and anyone can ask any questions or leave any comments they might have about our mandolin strings or accessories.

I'll do my best to answer everyone, but please be patient as I still also have to work today  :Grin:  I'm looking forward to hearing from you all!

-Kyle

----------

Bob Clark, 

darylcrisp, 

John Van Zandt, 

LadysSolo, 

lflngpicker, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Ryk Loske

----------


## Tom C

I see you no longer credit older points for rewards program. Bummer. I have a shopping bag of them. Love your strings though.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

Unfortunately, the system and software that processed the old points was permanently shut down in August of 2018 so our digital team could focus on developing and evolving our Player's Circle program, which offers a lot more options for gear, including strings and accessories now, as well as free shipping for players around the world.

----------


## Drew Egerton

Just saw your post on the other thread to answer my question on the CM monel set, thanks!

----------


## Sam Schillace

I have a nothfield carved top octave which has a set of your strings on it. The gauges northfield use are unusual and you don’t sell them as sets or singles, just bulk. I got a few extra sets from northfield, but would be nice if we could get them right from you guys. I know a few other owners of these instruments with the same concern. Any plans to make this available, even just as singles at retail?

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> I have a nothfield carved top octave which has a set of your strings on it. The gauges northfield use are unusual and you don’t sell them as sets or singles, just bulk. I got a few extra sets from northfield, but would be nice if we could get them right from you guys. I know a few other owners of these instruments with the same concern. Any plans to make this available, even just as singles at retail?


We don't have any immediate plans to release those specific gauges, but I can take note of it. I have heard of people buying our single phosphor bronze and plain steel guitar strings and taking the ball-end out with pliers - I know that's not the best solution but it's the most immediate. The loop will be a little smaller than what it you typically see on a mandolin string, but it can still work.

----------

Cobalt

----------


## FredK

I've been contemplating Monel strings for my Loar. Read many of the threads here on MC but your response on the other Monel thread this morning satisfied my questions about the string composition, history and sound. I want a richer sound than what I've been getting from EJ74s and others I've tried. It's time for a string change anyway so I'm headed over to get me a set and try them out. Thank you!

----------


## Cobalt

> We don't have any immediate plans to release those specific gauges, but I can take note of it. I have heard of people buying our single phosphor bronze and plain steel guitar strings and taking the ball-end out with pliers - I know that's not the best solution but it's the most immediate. The loop will be a little smaller than what it you typically see on a mandolin string, but it can still work.


Recently I've broken a number of mandolin E strings, entirely my fault, I don't blame the strings. I found the most cost-effective way to replace those was to buy a 5-pack of guitar strings and remove the ball.

----------


## Brian560

I was I interested in trying Monel strings , but need them in a light gauge: .010 to .034

----------


## AlanN

> I've been contemplating Monel strings for my Loar. Read many of the threads here on MC but your response on the other Monel thread this morning satisfied my questions about the string composition, history and sound. I want a richer sound than what I've been getting from EJ74s and others I've tried. It's time for a string change anyway so I'm headed over to get me a set and try them out. Thank you!


What date is your Loar-signed F-5?

----------

Charles E., 

Jeff Budz

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> I've been contemplating Monel strings for my Loar. Read many of the threads here on MC but your response on the other Monel thread this morning satisfied my questions about the string composition, history and sound. I want a richer sound than what I've been getting from EJ74s and others I've tried. It's time for a string change anyway so I'm headed over to get me a set and try them out. Thank you!


I can't imagine the monel strings making your mandolin sound any 'richer'. I suppose it's possible though. 

The last Loar I played was at Carter Vintage and that was several years ago. I thought it sounded pretty darn good with the J74s on it.

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

1st question
After much experimentation my go to strings on all of my mandolins are EJ74. How, as a manufacturer, would you expect tone to change by switching to monels? 
2nd question
One of my mandolas sounds best to me with John Pearse med. and my other dola sounds best to me with D'Addario med. Are monels available or in the works for dolas?

----------

bro.craig

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Do you or do you plan to make a ball end version of your EJ80?

Thanks!
Baron

----------


## John Adrihan

> What date is your Loar-signed F-5?


Possibly "The Loar" mandolin?

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Allowing for subjectivity, how would you compare Nickel Bronze to Monel?

----------


## Zeb Williams

Kyle, I just purchased a Gibson F5 Custom what string do you recommend?

----------


## FredK

> What date is your Loar-signed F-5?


Definitely not a signed Loar. Sorry if I gave the wrong impression. I'm neither that good or that wealthy. It's simply The Loar 520VS from TMS. EJ74s sound good and are my go to strings if I don't have any others on hand. Strings have made big differences in the tone along with different picks. I'm very happy with my mandolin - it's a keeper - but I do want to upgrade. Until then, I keep experimenting with different strings. The Monels are very attractive to me right now. I'm looking forward to their arrival.

----------


## John Rosett

No questions. I just wanted to say that I've been using your (non-coated) phosphor bronze strings for 35+ years, and I'm still very happy with them. Thanks for making such a good string!

----------


## jim simpson

Dedicated J74 string user here. Question: Would you folks entertain offering an electric flat wound 12 string set? There are few choices out there. Thanks!

----------


## Bob Clark

Love your EJ73's on my Piccolo Mandolin, and your EJ62's on my Flat-Top mandolin.  Moments ago I ordered 3 sets of each from Strings and Beyond.  No question, just a comment that I think it's really cool that you have opened a thread inviting questions.  That kind of open dialog speaks volumes.  Thanks very much.  I'll keep using your strings on these instruments. I'm a happy customer. :Grin:

----------


## Charles E.

I use your strings on all of my instruments and am really liking the monels on my Giruoard F-5.

Is Fan Tao still heading the violin family string research and development dept? I met him a few times a VSA events a number of years ago and he was a very interesting and nice guy to converse with.

----------


## MontanaMatt

Why is the only wound A string in the whole market on only one set of your strings(float tops) Any you don't offer singles?
Have you considered silk cored strings like GHS offers(to temper brightness)?

Those not asking questions are doing this wrong...no? :Wink:

----------


## Chuck Leyda

> I'm very happy with my mandolin - it's a keeper - but I do want to upgrade


Yep.  That defines almost all of us  :Smile:

----------

FredK, 

pheffernan

----------


## August Watters

> I was I interested in trying Monel strings , but need them in a light gauge: .010 to .034


Yes, and we need an extra-light set too, for vintage bowlbacks. (perhaps .0095 - 013 - 021 - 030) There's nothing like that on the market (other than the GHS A240, but they're phosphor bronze, not the best choice for this purpose). Part of the problem with most modern strings is that they cut through th old, thin frets quickly.

Any chance we can get some high-quality, lower-tension strings for vintage instruments?

----------


## Peter Sachon

Hello,
I enjoy your strings on my mandocello, but I rarely use your cello set because the C strings, at 74, are just too thick for me. Ive been left to cutting out the ball of the 70s. 

Your loop end strings skip everything from 62-78. 

Is there any chance you could make the individual loop-end strings up through 70 or even 74?

Thanks!
Peter

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> 1st question
> After much experimentation my go to strings on all of my mandolins are EJ74. How, as a manufacturer, would you expect tone to change by switching to monels? 
> 2nd question
> One of my mandolas sounds best to me with John Pearse med. and my other dola sounds best to me with D'Addario med. Are monels available or in the works for dolas?


Thanks for the question - Monel strings are going to have less overtone information and therefore will be a little warmer and subdued compared to the EJ74 set. I'd almost compare them to a set of phosphor bronze strings that have had the chance to break in.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Do you or do you plan to make a ball end version of your EJ80?
> 
> Thanks!
> Baron


At this point we haven't considered it but it's a possiblity, noted!

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Allowing for subjectivity, how would you compare Nickel Bronze to Monel?


Nickel Bronze and Monel are fairly similar with a couple of caveats. Nickel Bronze is a nickel plated phosphor bronze string so you get some of the added liveliness of a phosphor bronze string, though it's more focused sounding because of the nickel plating. Nickel bronze is also made with our NY Steel wire which offers better tuning stability and break resistance. Monel, I think you'll find, is a bid warmer sounding than Nickel Bronze. Again, my advice is to always try the strings on the same instrument and listen to the differences because there are a lot of variables that affect tone.

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Kyle, I just purchased a Gibson F5 Custom what string do you recommend?


You can't go wrong with our Phosphor Bronze EJ74 set, it's the industry standard. That said, I am an advocate for trying out different strings and hearing the differences for yourself - there's no right or wrong answer, it's all about preference and taste!

----------

yankees1

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Why is the only wound A string in the whole market on only one set of your strings(float tops) Any you don't offer singles?
> Have you considered silk cored strings like GHS offers(to temper brightness)?
> 
> Those not asking questions are doing this wrong...no?


I haven't been with the company long enough to know if there is any historical context to your question when the strings were being designed and released but I can tell you that since flat wound strings typically function at a higher tension given the same scale length and pitch, it likely has to do with keeping the strings balanced. 

We offer a lot (I mean a lot) of singles, but from a manufacturing and inventory management perspective, it's not always practical to offer every single string. 

We haven't talked about a silk core mandolin string, but I've noted the idea!

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Yes, and we need an extra-light set too, for vintage bowlbacks. (perhaps .0095 - 013 - 021 - 030) There's nothing like that on the market (other than the GHS A240, but they're phosphor bronze, not the best choice for this purpose). Part of the problem with most modern strings is that they cut through th old, thin frets quickly.
> 
> Any chance we can get some high-quality, lower-tension strings for vintage instruments?


We can certainly consider it - I'll have to do more research into the needs and requirements.

----------

DougC, 

fifths, 

LadysSolo

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Hello,
> I enjoy your strings on my mandocello, but I rarely use your ‘cello set because the C strings, at 74, are just too thick for me. I’ve been left to cutting out the ball of the 70’s. 
> 
> Your loop end strings skip everything from 62-78. 
> 
> Is there any chance you could make the individual loop-end strings up through 70 or even 74?
> 
> Thanks!
> Peter


We could probably stand to reevaluate some of our gauge offerings for more niche instruments like the 'cello. I'll look into it.

----------


## twilson

I use NBs on my acoustic mando. Will they also work on my electric with a magnetic pickup.

Thanks,

Tim Wilson

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> I use NBs on my acoustic mando. Will they also work on my electric with a magnetic pickup.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim Wilson


Yes! This is one of my favorite features of Nickel Bronze strings, you actually get a strong magnetic response out of electromagnetic pickups!

----------


## seankeegan

Could you ever consider bringing out a coated version of the Monels? Or indeed a set using the same gauges as the EXP74CMs; 11.5, 16, 26w, 40w?

----------


## Rocky

> Hello everyone!
> 
> Kyle here from the fretted D'Addario product development and management team. I wanted to create a thread where everyone and anyone can ask any questions or leave any comments they might have about our mandolin strings or accessories.
> 
> I'll do my best to answer everyone, but please be patient as I still also have to work today  I'm looking forward to hearing from you all!
> 
> -Kyle


i am just messing and would like to restring my mandolin with mandolele tuning. GCEA
read somewhere that gauge needed was G = .038 W   C .028W    E .020w.  .013 
any suggestions about what type of strings to use, also are single strings available in these gauges?  thank you.. other chime ins welcome if you have tried this.. i know why would I?

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Does D'Addario manufacture the strings for the maker of Elixir brand strings? Inquiring minds want to know. R/

----------


## RustyMadd

I just received a set of NB1252BTs . That was really weird because I ordered a set of NB1152s, but they shipped me NB1252BTs. This is significant because I always would switch out my high "E" .11 for a .12! Making the tension balance a bit better on the strum-through.

I am tickled and excited that you have release a NB balanced tension set with said modification already done. It's perfect, now offer that gauge lineup in all the rest of your Acoustic Guitar strings.

----------


## RustyMadd

> (Quote Originally Posted by Chuck Leyda  View Post)
> Allowing for subjectivity, how would you compare Nickel Bronze to Monel?


(Response)



> Nickel Bronze and Monel are fairly similar with a couple of caveats. Nickel Bronze is a nickel plated phosphor bronze string so you get some of the added liveliness of a phosphor bronze string, though it's more focused sounding because of the nickel plating. Nickel bronze is also made with our NY Steel wire which offers better tuning stability and break resistance. Monel, I think you'll find, is a bid warmer sounding than Nickel Bronze. Again, my advice is to always try the strings on the same instrument and listen to the differences because there are a lot of variables that affect tone.



I'm not convinced you actually know the qualities of Monel strings although you speak as though you do. Caveat emptor.

----------


## ccravens

> (Response)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced you actually know the qualities of Monel strings although you speak as though you do. Caveat emptor.


I really hope I misread/misunderstood your comment. Do you find fault with his description of Monel strings? If so, how?

And, if so, why on earth would you take a shot at a company representative willing to come on a public forum and take suggestions??

If I misread your intentions I apologize.

----------

chuxster, 

Phil Goodson

----------


## kurth83

Ok, here's a request for the D'Addario website:

I have taken to using custom sets for some of my mandos (meaning they are all singles ordered individually).
I would love it if I could save these in my user id on the D'Addario site and then order my 'sets'
easily in the future.

----------

DougC

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Could you ever consider bringing out a coated version of the Monels? Or indeed a set using the same gauges as the EXP74CMs; 11.5, 16, 26w, 40w?


Sean - we're always looking at possible line extensions for our product families and we can definitely consider it.

----------

seankeegan

----------


## oliverkollar

> I'm not convinced you actually know the qualities of Monel strings although you speak as though you do. Caveat emptor.


You're kidding right?

Like Chris, I hope I'm misreading this comment.....if I'm not, it's pretty rude and unnecessary IMO.

----------

chuxster

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> (Response)I'm not convinced you actually know the qualities of Monel strings although you speak as though you do. Caveat emptor.


Concur with what others have said. We have an obligation--and it's the right thing to do-- to treat visitors to the site looking to assist us with courtesy. That's my opinion as the site owner and if anyone doesn't agree with that they are welcome to move on elsewhere.

----------

ccravens, 

chuxster, 

ferrousgeek, 

oliverkollar, 

Rick Jones

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> (Response)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced you actually know the qualities of Monel strings although you speak as though you do. Caveat emptor.


I'm not sure what you're implying but if you have a specific question that you'd like me to answer about Monel, shoot it my way. I don't know, or claim to know everything about everything, but I guarantee I can find the answers to even the most technical questions among myself and the team of engineers that I work with to develop these products.

----------

ccravens, 

chuxster, 

Rick Jones

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Ok, here's a request for the D'Addario website:
> 
> I have taken to using custom sets for some of my mandos (meaning they are all singles ordered individually).
> I would love it if I could save these in my user id on the D'Addario site and then order my 'sets'
> easily in the future.


That's a big topic among the team here, stay tuned!

----------


## jim simpson

Not mandolin, I know, but 2 course string sets. lol!

Dedicated J74 string user here. Question: Would you folks entertain offering an electric flat wound 12 string guitar set? There are few choices out there. Thanks!

----------


## Dave Hanson

How is it that I can import D'Addario mandolin strings [ my favorite ] cheaper from the USA than I can buy them here in Great Brittain ?

Thanks, Dave H

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Not mandolin, I know, but 2 course string sets. lol!
> 
> Dedicated J74 string user here. Question: Would you folks entertain offering an electric flat wound 12 string guitar set? There are few choices out there. Thanks!


Haven't heard this one before. I suppose it's a possibility if the demand is there. Flatwound strings are one of the most costly and involved types of strings we make here. I'll look into it - thanks for the suggestion.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## JFDilmando

i'd just like to reinforce earlier suggestion on a revisit of Mandocello gauges.... C and G strings are really too beefy for some of the cello's being produced these days, as well as player preference on older vintage as well.  Even some of the top dog Cello players like Mike Marshall only go with 70 C strings (which, btw, you supply him, but will not supply the public)

----------


## A-board

String tension: EXP77 vs EXP74. I note that the tension is a higher value on the 3rd and 4th strings in the 74 set. What is the result of the higher tension?

----------


## Zeb Williams

Kyle, i was wondering how I can go about and get a couple of case stickers from D'Addario?

----------


## Joop

Hi! I have three questions.

1. Do the plain NY steel strings differ from the high carbon steel strings? 
2. Do the plain strings of the EXP sets have a coating on them? 
3. Will there be coated -and if the answer on question no. 1 is yes, NY steel- loopend strings available at some point?

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> String tension: EXP77 vs EXP74. I note that the tension is a higher value on the 3rd and 4th strings in the 74 set. What is the result of the higher tension?


That's a good question. These values were calculated well before my time at the company - there are a few manufacturing variables, like speed, angle, and tension of the wrap wire, that can ultimately affect the resulting tension at pitch. The alloys will also have different tension properties just from their natural difference. I am reaching out to the engineering team to see if there is a more scientific explanation that I can provide.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Kyle, i was wondering how I can go about and get a couple of case stickers from D'Addario?


We periodically put limited runs of stickers in our string packs - unfortunately we don't have anything available on our site right now. If you're going to be at any major bluegrass events come visit our booth and we'll usually have stickers, or at the very least some kind of swag to give you!

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Hi! I have three questions.
> 
> 1. Do the plain NY steel strings differ from the high carbon steel strings? 
> 2. Do the plain strings of the EXP sets have a coating on them? 
> 3. Will there be coated -and if the answer on question no. 1 is yes, NY steel- loopend strings available at some point?


1. Absolutely. NY Steel is a stronger steel alloy and also incorporates our Fusion Twist technology, which immobilizes the twist and provides extra strength and tuning stability . Ultimately those two things provide the player with a more pitch stable string that is less prone to breaking.
2. The plain EXP strings are not coated but they are NY Steel and have the Fusion Twist.
3. Currently our EXP (coated) and Nickel Bronze (uncoated) mandolin strings use NY Steel.

Hope this helps!

----------

Joop

----------


## fatt-dad

do the monel strings use monel for the unwound E and A courses?  Is monel appropriate for unwound strings?  

I'm stuck on the EXP74cm strings.  So, thanks for those!

Nice OP!

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Chris Daniels

Hi Alex,

I've played and loved D'Addario strings on a variety of instruments for decades. Since someone just mentioned stickers, this should give you an idea of how long it's been (I've posted these before): 

 

However, sometime last year I sent an email to playreal@daddario.com about some EXP74CM's I was concerned about in regards to counterfeiting but never heard back. It was my first set of non-guitar EXPs and even though I bought them through my preferred string vendor (a site also trusted by many Cafe members) and the strings seemed to perform as expected, the internal packaging looked unusual and I just wanted to check that I got what I paid for. 

I have a feeling that they were likely a 'new old stock' set from about the time they were launched but had nothing to compare them to. I have another couple of unopened packs bought at the same time but for my last string change I went back to my usual EJ74's to see if I preferred them. It's time for another change and I'd like to try the EXPs again so this thread is perfect timing.

This thread may not be the place to rehash all the details so what is your recommendation?

Thank you,

Chris Daniels

----------


## Phil Goodson

Is it accurate that the EFT (Flattops) strings have a wound 2nd string?
If so, I can't seem to find that information online.  Do you have a link?   Are singles available?

----------


## V70416

i am also interested in fatt-dad's question about the monel plain strings. maybe just psychological but
i realy like the plain strings on the monel sets i have used. real fundamental,non-stringy tone.

i'm stuck on daddario monels

;not the sam bush gauges.

----------


## BrentC

I want to say, this thread is a great idea. A really great way to connect with the community and let them have a direct line to the source. 

I'm a longtime fan of D'Addario on my fiddle. I have a $50 Rogue mandolin that I got as a gift years ago, and frankly like the low-budget sound, for certain tunes. I don't recall what strings I have on that (bootlaces and barbwire, for all I know).

I have a custom AMW from Red Valley coming shortly. I am looking for a clean sound with some noticeable warmth - not muddy, but not punchy either. Some people would say "bright", but I'm not sure that means the same thing to me.

I play Irish traditional, almost exclusively, and always play melody with a lot of chords. I'm a medium speed and lifelong intermediate player, though I aspire to be the best mediocre player ever.

Any advice on a good set of strings to try first?

Cheers,
-B

----------


## Scot Thayer

Hi, from what I gather, A and E singles are made of high carbon steel.  Are singles available in NY steel?

----------


## Bob Buckingham

It is my hope that the new NY steel wrap is better than the old wrap that at times would break.  I would guess the banjo strings would also have that wrap.

----------


## Victor Daniel

My 2 go to string sets are the GHS A270 and your EJ74’s. On most my mandolins I prefer the D’Addario but I really like that the GHS has an A string in a .16 gauge as opposed to the .15 in the EJ74. I end up having to buy 2 extra A strings to get the sound I want. A custom set of EJ 74’s with a .16 A string would be amazing!

----------


## Mark Seale

> My 2 go to string sets are the GHS A270 and your EJ74’s. On most my mandolins I prefer the D’Addario but I really like that the GHS has an A string in a .16 gauge as opposed to the .15 in the EJ74. I end up having to buy 2 extra A strings to get the sound I want. A custom set of EJ 74’s with a .16 A string would be amazing!


If you don't mind the coating, the EXP74CM set is what you're looking for.

----------


## lflngpicker

> do the monel strings use monel for the unwound E and A courses?  Is monel appropriate for unwound strings?  
> 
> I'm stuck on the EXP74cm strings.  So, thanks for those!
> 
> Nice OP!
> 
> f-d


Fatt-dad, Thanks for asking that question.  I have wondered about that some thing for a while! Dan

----------


## fatt-dad

seems this only works if the dude comes back. . .

f-d

----------

lflngpicker, 

Louise NM

----------


## B381

OK, I admit it....I ventured away and tried the "other brand"......nope, not for me, my mandos like j74's best.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Trying out the monels next string change.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Victor Daniel

> If you don't mind the coating, the EXP74CM set is what you're looking for.


I prefer non-coated and I like the price point of the 74’s. Thanks for the suggestion!

----------


## Benski

Hi Kyle. Hope all is ok...haven't seen you here in a few weeks...hope you're still with us. My question: I don't see them on the D'Addario website or with any online vendor, but will/does D'Addario offer single Monel wound G and D strings? If so, how can I order? Thanks and regards.

----------


## Scot Thayer

I contacted Strings and Beyond with my question....the answer is A and E singles are not available in NY Steel, only the high carbon steel.

----------


## DrewCfromSC

I cant seem to find any EFW74 strings anymore, are EF74 the same or will give me a similar tone? thank you!

----------


## Mark Seale

> I cant seem to find any EFW74 strings anymore, are EF74 the same or will give me a similar tone? thank you!


https://www.juststrings.com/dad-fw74.html

https://www.stringsandbeyond.com/dmaflme11fw.html

----------

DrewCfromSC

----------


## Phil Goodson

Seems that the D'Add folks didn't expect to have this many questions to answer.  Not worth their time?

----------


## ikusan

There's a rumor going around that you're developing a new pick for Chris Thile. Will it be available to us mere mortals and if so, when can we expect it? Anything else you can tell us about the pick (material, thickness, size, shape etc.)?

----------


## D'Addario Strings

Hi everyone! We're still here and we will work on answering the open questions in the thread. The majority of my time and my teams time is dedicated to new product development and launches, which is why we haven't been checked in on this thread in a while - we're extremely busy developing new strings that we think you'll be very excited about.

To set expectations, I'll be checking in on this thread and responding to questions as time allows - if you have an urgent question you can contact our customer service department using the form on this page: http://daddario.com/DaddarioContactU...?ActiveID=3771

Now, on to your open questions...

Thanks!
Kyle

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> do the monel strings use monel for the unwound E and A courses?  Is monel appropriate for unwound strings?  
> 
> I'm stuck on the EXP74cm strings.  So, thanks for those!
> 
> Nice OP!
> 
> f-d


The plain steel strings are tin plated, high carbon steel. Monel is a very soft alloy, so I'm not sure on it's integrity as a plain string under tension.

Glad you're enjoying the EXP74CMs!

Kyle

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Hi Alex,
> 
> I've played and loved D'Addario strings on a variety of instruments for decades. Since someone just mentioned stickers, this should give you an idea of how long it's been (I've posted these before): 
> 
>  
> 
> However, sometime last year I sent an email to playreal@daddario.com about some EXP74CM's I was concerned about in regards to counterfeiting but never heard back. It was my first set of non-guitar EXPs and even though I bought them through my preferred string vendor (a site also trusted by many Cafe members) and the strings seemed to perform as expected, the internal packaging looked unusual and I just wanted to check that I got what I paid for. 
> 
> I have a feeling that they were likely a 'new old stock' set from about the time they were launched but had nothing to compare them to. I have another couple of unopened packs bought at the same time but for my last string change I went back to my usual EJ74's to see if I preferred them. It's time for another change and I'd like to try the EXPs again so this thread is perfect timing.
> ...


Hi Chris - certain sets come with different internal packaging, so they may look different than guitar packaging. In most cases it's generational. 

If you suspect that you've received a counterfeit set of strings, you can use the Players Circle code (printed on the inner packaging) to register the product in our Players Circle website. If the product is authentic you'll receive loyalty points for registering it. If Player's Circle can't authenticate the product, you'll have the option of submitting a counterfeit report directly to us.

Hope this helps,
Kyle

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Is it accurate that the EFT (Flattops) strings have a wound 2nd string?
> If so, I can't seem to find that information online.  Do you have a link?   Are singles available?


Hi Phil - no the 2nd string, but the 2nd course (3rd and 4th string) are wound. Unfortunately, we do not offer flat wound mandolin singles but we are working towards being able to offer every string some time in the future.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> I want to say, this thread is a great idea. A really great way to connect with the community and let them have a direct line to the source. 
> 
> I'm a longtime fan of D'Addario on my fiddle. I have a $50 Rogue mandolin that I got as a gift years ago, and frankly like the low-budget sound, for certain tunes. I don't recall what strings I have on that (bootlaces and barbwire, for all I know).
> 
> I have a custom AMW from Red Valley coming shortly. I am looking for a clean sound with some noticeable warmth - not muddy, but not punchy either. Some people would say "bright", but I'm not sure that means the same thing to me.
> 
> I play Irish traditional, almost exclusively, and always play melody with a lot of chords. I'm a medium speed and lifelong intermediate player, though I aspire to be the best mediocre player ever.
> 
> Any advice on a good set of strings to try first?
> ...


Hey Brent - glad to see you're putting so much thought into your strings. I can tell you from an alloy perspective that 80/20 bronze is the brighter sounding alloy, and Phosphor Bronze is a very warm sounding alloy. That being said, there are other factors that you have to consider, such as the instrument, your playing style, the room you're in, etc.  We also all hear things differently - and I think as you pointed out, bright can mean different things to different people. 

My recommendation, when people are searching for their sound, is to buy a few different sets and put them on the same mandolin in the same conditions, ideally all in the same day, and listen. The differences will become apparent immediately and you'll be able to find the string that works best for you.

All of that said - I think our Nickel Bronze strings land you right in the middle, where you want to be. There's warmth from the phosphor bronze, but the nickel plating helps accent the mid-range frequencies of the instrument.

Hope this helps,
Kyle

----------


## jim simpson

2 questions: are octave strings available with ball ends?   I notice some mandolin strings have been added to the Players Circle program to purchase with accumulated points.  Would EJ74's be a string set that might be added? Thanks

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Hi, from what I gather, A and E singles are made of high carbon steel.  Are singles available in NY steel?


Our EXP loop-end singles are on this page here: http://daddario.com/DADProductDetail...ndolin_Singles

The EXP plain steel is made from our NY Steel wire. If you don't see the size you want, you can purchase plain NY Steel guitar strings and carefully pull the ball-end out with pliers, leaving you with a loop.

Hope this helps,
Kyle

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Hi Kyle. Hope all is ok...haven't seen you here in a few weeks...hope you're still with us. My question: I don't see them on the D'Addario website or with any online vendor, but will/does D'Addario offer single Monel wound G and D strings? If so, how can I order? Thanks and regards.


Thanks for the note Benski. I am keeping very (read: very, very) busy working on new product development and launches. 

We currently do not offer single wound G and D strings, but as I've said in other posts - we are working on making all single strings a possibility for the future - we have a lot of exciting projects ahead of that but it's on our minds.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> I contacted Strings and Beyond with my question....the answer is A and E singles are not available in NY Steel, only the high carbon steel.


Our EXP loopend singles are made with our NY Steel alloy. http://daddario.com/DADProductDetail...ndolin_Singles

The A and E strings in our EXP sets are made from NY Steel as well.

----------

Scot Thayer

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Seems that the D'Add folks didn't expect to have this many questions to answer.  Not worth their time?


Not the case, just busy working on new products for you all.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> There's a rumor going around that you're developing a new pick for Chris Thile. Will it be available to us mere mortals and if so, when can we expect it? Anything else you can tell us about the pick (material, thickness, size, shape etc.)?


I work solely on string product development, so I'm not sure what the accessories guys have cooking.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> 2 questions: are octave strings available with ball ends?   I notice some mandolin strings have been added to the Players Circle program to purchase with accumulated points.  Would EJ74's be a string set that might be added? Thanks


Octave strings with ball-ends would just be guitar strings! You can buy single phosphor bronze, 80/20, or Nickel Bronze wound strings to make up a ball-end set: http://www.daddario.com/DADProductFa...68&familyid=15

We're constantly working on adding products to Player's Circle, with the intention to have every product available for point redemption. So the answer to your question is: Eventually, yes.

Hope this helped,
Kyle

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Joe DiLorenzo

My question is, there is some form of buildup between my bridge and tailpiece on the strings. I use J75s and J74s sometimes.

----------


## HonketyHank

I got a suggestion for a handy dandy little D'Addario tool to go with all the tuners, stringwinders, string cutters, etc.

How about a, for want of a better terminology, ball cutter? I know I can use my nippers (and I do) or as some suggest, beaders' pliers. But it would be nice to have a dedicated, foolproof tool that I could reach for and in one or two quick moves get that ball end out of the loop with no muss, no fuss, no magnifier glasses, and no broken loops.

I'd buy one if it was available.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Hi Chris - certain sets come with different internal packaging, so they may look different than guitar packaging. In most cases it's generational. 
> 
> If you suspect that you've received a counterfeit set of strings, you can use the Players Circle code (printed on the inner packaging) to register the product in our Players Circle website. If the product is authentic you'll receive loyalty points for registering it. If Player's Circle can't authenticate the product, you'll have the option of submitting a counterfeit report directly to us.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Kyle


Hi Kyle,

#1: I was comparing the EXP74CM packaging to contemporary D'Addario mandolin, banjo, and guitar string packaging. I've just never seen the inner paper sleeves labelled 'Mandolin First (1)', 'Mandolin Second (2)', etc.

#2: There is no Player's Circle code anywhere. That's the reason I why I was originally confused as to their authenticity.

#3: I did submit pictures to D'Addario asking about the strings and received no response, which is why I posted here. I'll resend the original message to playreal@daddario.com.

Thank you,

Chris

----------


## Drew Egerton

> My question is, there is some form of buildup between my bridge and tailpiece on the strings. I use J75’s and J74’s sometimes.


Joe, I had that big time with the regular phosphor bronze sets and even the EXP versions. Nasty green junk. I can destroy a set of those pretty quickly.
I switched to either Nickel Bronze or Monel strings and that problem totally went away. Something about skin chemistry and the metal type I suppose.

----------

Joe DiLorenzo

----------


## Ancient

I use the EJ 72 mandola set on my Collings Mandola. If I were to make up a set of nickel wound in the same gauge would the tension be the same or different than the EJ 72 set? Just wanted to try it to see what kind of a sound I would get with nickel versus phosphor bronze.

----------


## SRNassif

Hello, 
Is there a way have strings shipped overseas? DAddario mandolin strings are hard to find where I live (Lebanon) so I am wondering if any of your vendors ship internationally. Thank you.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> I use the EJ 72 mandola set on my Collings Mandola. If I were to make up a set of nickel wound in the same gauge would the tension be the same or different than the EJ 72 set? Just wanted to try it to see what kind of a sound I would get with nickel versus phosphor bronze.


When you change materials - the resulting tension will often change, unless those materials are very similar in their density - even if the string is the same gauge

You can use our tool String Tension Pro (linked in my signature) to try a build the custom set that you're describing to see how your tensions would be affected.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Hello, 
> Is there a way have strings shipped overseas? D’Addario mandolin strings are hard to find where I live (Lebanon) so I am wondering if any of your vendors ship internationally. Thank you.


I'm not sure what vendors you're able to purchase from, but of course, you can purchase our strings online.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Hello, 
> Is there a way have strings shipped overseas? D’Addario mandolin strings are hard to find where I live (Lebanon) so I am wondering if any of your vendors ship internationally. Thank you.


I'd think your question would be better directed at a string retailer with decades of international shipping experience. Our recommendation would be JustStrings.com and their shipping page which covers a lot of international questions you rightly have. Yes, they are a site sponsor, but might be the largest seller of strings in the world, unquestionably a class operation. Yes, amazon may be larger, but you might be buying fake knock-offs they're famous for offering and a few folks that have gotten burned by them can attest those strings are worthless.

----------


## Tavy

> I'd think your question would be better directed at a string retailer with decades of international shipping experience. Our recommendation would be JustStrings.com and their shipping page which covers a lot of international questions you rightly have. Yes, they are a site sponsor, but might be the largest seller of strings in the world, unquestionably a class operation. Yes, amazon may be larger, but you might be buying fake knock-offs they're famous for offering and a few folks that have gotten burned by them can attest those strings are worthless.


Also try D'Addario's website - they will either direct you to a reputable local dealer, or to to someone who will ship to your country, doesn't work for every country I'm sure, but the list seems to be constantly growing.

----------


## kurth83

Thanks for the reminder of string tenson pro, a lot of us here use it.  I have become a fan myself.  It's been helpful to me to be able to do things like string up a set of 18lb strings, then try 15's and even 13's (on an OM) to get a feel what varying tensions are like.  The ability to dial in sound and feel has been great.

----------


## SRNassif

> I'd think your question would be better directed at a string retailer with decades of international shipping experience. Our recommendation would be JustStrings.com and their shipping page which covers a lot of international questions you rightly have. Yes, they are a site sponsor, but might be the largest seller of strings in the world, unquestionably a class operation. Yes, amazon may be larger, but you might be buying fake knock-offs they're famous for offering and a few folks that have gotten burned by them can attest those strings are worthless.


Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -




> Also try D'Addario's website - they will either direct you to a reputable local dealer, or to to someone who will ship to your country, doesn't work for every country I'm sure, but the list seems to be constantly growing.


Thanks you!

----------


## jonfranzis

> Hello everyone!
> 
> Kyle here from the fretted D'Addario product development and management team. I wanted to create a thread where everyone and anyone can ask any questions or leave any comments they might have about our mandolin strings or accessories.
> 
> I'll do my best to answer everyone, but please be patient as I still also have to work today  I'm looking forward to hearing from you all!
> 
> -Kyle


I have recently acquired an A style mandolin built like an early Gibson.
The tailpiece has "studs" or T shaped Posts that you hook the strings over.
My problem is that the E strings unravel when I tune them up??
Using DAdarrio Medium weight Phosphor Bronze strings.
My other Mandolins all have studs and hooks which seem to anchor the strings better, as they go around a right angle and wedge themselves into the hook.
I am about to solder the twisted wires at the loop end so they dont unravel when I crank on the pressure.
Bit worried about what the heat will do to the temper of the strings.
Does anyone have any experience with this type of anchor?
Will heat damage the strings?
How else can I secure the strings so the twist doesnt pull out.

----------


## Toast

Greetings Kyle,  

I have used D'Addario strings for as long as I have played mandolin.  This is the first time that I have encountered a problem.  I use the Nickel Bronze Medium Heavy.  When I opened the package the "E" strings were fused together at the loop.  Please see picture below.  



Please advise.

Thanks

Peter Cook

----------


## Phil Goodson

Bumping this thread to ask about the new XT D'Addar. mandolin strings.  

How exactly do you measure that the "strings stay in tune 131% better..."
What does that mean exactly?  Does better mean "longer" or something else?   
And by 131% better, do you really mean 'more that *twice as much*' better (longer?)?

Thanks,

----------


## AndyV

I'd like to think they are using plain English, whatever they mean by "better" (I assume longer). That is, for every hour of the other brand, you get an additional hour and 18 minutes from XT's. 100% + 131% = 231%. 
Some might think 131% better means 31% more. If that were so in this case it would be false advertising.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Im sure that this has been asked before, but, is there any chance of getting monel guitar strings from DAddario? Ive got an old jazz box that is crying out for them. 

I know that Martin makes these, but they barely reach from tailpiece to tuners

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Not sure if Kyle has left the building but:
Are XTs like Ejs that stay in tune better and last longer or are they designed to have different tonal qualities?

----------


## Phil Goodson

> I'd like to think they are using plain English, whatever they mean by "better" (I assume longer). That is, for every hour of the other brand, you get an additional hour and 18 minutes from XT's. 100% + 131% = 231%. 
> Some might think 131% better means 31% more. If that were so in this case it would be false advertising.


Yes.  That was my point.   *More than doubling* the usefulness of a string is pretty amazing, if not almost unbelievable.

----------


## Tim Logan

Hello Kyle -
   What DAddario string set could serve as a replacement for Thomastik #154 Mittels with special regard to having a similar tension? Thank you!

----------


## Drew Egerton

I'm betting Kyle intended this to a short run thread and didn't expect to be answering questions 6 months later or for the rest of his life LOL.

----------


## calvindebeverly

My mandolin is an Eastman F-style Oval hole. I want a strong clear crisp sound intended for classical music. Can you suggest the best (price not an object here) strings from D'Addario that would give me this sound profile and where to order them on the internet? I like heavy strings.

Calvin De Beverly

----------


## mandroid

the wound A in the FT set what did you  have in mind for the playing style??
 I've never had more than a Day before it broke..  :Frown: 

Bene Sugg :  a 10 string set, buyer  needs spare wound A's  (or just include 2 plain A and player can choose which A they prefer..)    :Wink:

----------


## David Lewis

Thank you for your generosity. 

Would you do an electric mandolin set? (Or do you?) could it be in sets of four rather than eight as an option?

Thanks again

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Why did you get rid of the EXP74 strings?  My dealer told me they were discontinued. If it ain't broke don't fix it.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## dhergert

> the wound A in the FT set what did you  have in mind for the playing style??
>  I've never had more than a Day before it broke.. 
> 
> Bene Sugg :  a 10 string set, buyer  needs spare wound A's  (or just include 2 plain A and player can choose which A they prefer..)


I love the sound, but with me the 2nd course string windings break within a day or two of playing also...  The windings are just too fine to withstand the constant wear-and-tear.  

When I change strings I always replace my brand brand new FT wound 2nd course strings with brand new non-wound D'A strings of similar gauge.  It's cheap, the sound is more consistent with the non-wound first course strings, and the strings don't break.

Would more people use FTs if this arrangement was available as a package?

FWIW, I never have this problem wiith the FT 4th or 3rd course strings (even with my alternate tuning), they sound great and they last for ages.

----------


## sunburst

Somehow I missed this thread until yesterday and I finally finished scanning through the whole (5 page!) thread to see if my question had already been asked and answered. I did not see it, so here goes... but first some background:
I've used J74 strings (now EJ74) as my standard set for years for both new builds and for set-up work on other makers mandolins. I like them. They perform well, last reasonably long (for most players) and generally are my favorite mandolin strings.
Now, some more background: I don't remember where I first saw color coded string balls on guitar strings allowing the manufacturer to use less packing material (fewer string envelopes) which is a commendable thing to do. Not only does it save money but it reduces waste. I understand that reasoning. Obviously mandolin strings don't have string balls, so color coded ones can't be used... and that leads me, finally, to my question.

Isn't there some way to differentiate the strings of a mandolin set other those gummy color coded paper tabs? Every time I change a set of mandolin strings I become frustrated by trying to remove those tabs without kinking a string, and then cleaning the gum residue off of the loop winding portion of the strings. Does anyone else find this annoying? Any suggestions on an easy way to remove the tabs and clean up after them?

Thanks for starting this thread and thanks for any consideration your company might extend toward this seemingly minor but seriously frustrating problem.

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## MikeEdgerton

OK, what am I missing? I have been using these strings for years and I've never had a gummy paper tab, I've just had string envelopes. Are we talking bulk strings?

----------


## sunburst

Not bulk strings, sets of EJ74s. The little gummy tabs are a way to differentiate string gauges while also reducing the cost and waste of labeled string envelopes. The strings are coiled inside a single, sealed clear plastic bag/envelope.
(Personally, I can easily tell the string gauges apart with no labeling or tabbing, but I fully realize that some of those less experienced with installing strings can benefit from some sort of labeling.)

----------


## Andy B

DAddario now packages all eight of the strings coiled in pairs in one sealed plastic envelope. I too have a hard time taking off the gummy colored paper tabs without bending or kinking the unwound strings. Its fairly easy to tell the strings apart without any help but if DAddario really thinks its necessary some other method of distinguishing the strings would be helpful. Edit: I was typing the above when Johns post came through-sorry about the duplication.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Does this mean I can sell all my old sets for a premium?  :Cool: 

I hate to ask when this started? I have a lot of strings.

----------


## V70416

I play for an hour or so most days.

Have had the XT 11.4-40 for a couple weeks now. They sound way better than when new. I'm planning to keep them on for months. Liking them better than I thought I would. Have them on the same F5 Gibson that I find I really like the Monels too.  

The little paper tags don't bother me at all. Not sure how they would cause the string to kink. I just rip or cut them off with a little swiss army knife's scissors. I hold the string on one hand and pull or cut the tabs off with the other. 

Never noticed much residue. But even if there is some it's down there under the tailpiece cover anyway.

PS:I'm red/green color blind. I don't rely on my ability to tell colors. If in doubt about the strings gauge I just use some calipers to measure them.

----------


## sunburst

> ...Never noticed much residue. But even if there is some it's down there under the tailpiece cover anyway...


Some superior tailpieces don't have or need covers.  :Wink:

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ..[re EJ74s]..... Any suggestions on an easy way to remove the tabs and clean up after them?


I had the same problem with the colored tabs the first time I used them.  

Then I tried:   1) unroll the string completely, 2)  hold the loop  with my left hand, 3)grasp the extended part of the gummy tabs and pull the tab down the entire length of the string till it's off.   The gum lets go of the string immediately when you do this.

If there's any small amount of remaining gumminess on the twisted part of the string, my James tailpiece hides it completely.  Works for me anyway. :Smile: 

P.S.  I don't think D'Addario is coming back to answer questions... ?

----------

DougC

----------


## Mainer73

I remove the tabs the same way as the last poster, no problems to date, and I've been using their strings for eons.

----------


## sunburst

> ...1) unroll the string completely, 2)  hold the loop  with my left hand, 3)grasp the extended part of the gummy tabs and pull the tab down the entire length of the string till it's off...


I thought of sliding the tabs the length of the string but I figured that would leave gum on the entire string. Looks like that is not a problem, but it still doesn't solve the problem of gum on the twisted part of the loop; the hardest part to clean. I now have to use a rag and a bottle of naphtha and meticulously clean each string before installing. It makes a string change take much longer. By the way, I clean the strings even when installing on mandolins with tailpieces that must have covers to look presentable and feel comfortable for the player, even though the cover hides the gummy mess.

----------

Glassweb, 

V70416

----------


## Bob Clark

I love D'Addario strings.  I hate those sticky paper tags.  I am hopeful that they will re-think that labeling method.  And seriously; can't we just look at them or feel them and know which is which?  I don't just find the tags annoying, I also don't find them very helpful.

----------

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## Kevin K

Yeah, those paper tags are a pain, I can understand why they thought that would be a good way to identify and possibly save money but still.  I do see their thought about identifying cause I'm sure someone has put the right string in the wrong place before.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## jerbro56

I recently bought an Eastman 541 oval hole mandolin that is magnificent. The strings on it are  .011,  .015, .029, and .040. I would like to replace them with the same gauge strings but the D string is heavier than what I'm finding. It may even be .030. Can I get some advice on what string set so I don't affect the set up. I emailed the previous owner but as of yet have not received an answer. 

Thanks
     Jerry

----------


## michaelpthompson

Just dug my Gold Tone OM800+ octave mandolin out and played it this week. The strings sounded dead and lifeless. Not surprising, but I'm interested in something brighter, with more "cut" in a loud session. Getting that sound has been a big reason I've been playing standard A-style mandolin instead of the quieter octave. I usually put fairly light strings on it. Would heavier ones give me more punch? Or is there something like an Elixir coated string? I know those sounded brighter longer on my guitar. I mostly play Irish pub songs and chorded session accompaniment. Any advice appreciate.

TIA

----------


## V70416

How about a set of Monel mandolin strings in 11.5  16  26 40 like the "custom medium" XT set?

----------


## Sevelos

1. How long should sealed (unopened) strings last? 
I had sealed D'addario 0.010 and 0.011 high-carbon strings for a few years. When I opened them they all had black corrosion spots. Since then I am trying to buy only one set at a time, not letting strings lie around.
2. Are the D and A strings in J97 Bouzouki Strings the same as 0.010 and 0.013 high-carbon string singles? Same question about the wound F and A regarding nickel plated singles.

----------


## DougC

[QUOTE=sunburst;1738718]

Isn't there some way to differentiate the strings of a mandolin set other those gummy color coded paper tabs? Every time I change a set of mandolin strings I become frustrated by trying to remove those tabs without kinking a string, and then cleaning the gum residue off of the loop winding portion of the strings. Does anyone else find this annoying? Any suggestions on an easy way to remove the tabs and clean up after them?

Thanks for starting this thread and thanks for any consideration your company might extend toward this seemingly minor but seriously frustrating problem.[/QUOT

D'Addario could change the type of glue without too much fuss in manufacturing. 

Remember jar labels that would come off in hot water? Now they won't come off with a blow torch. The brand is forever displayed in the city dump...forget recycling.

----------


## Glassweb

> Why did you get rid of the EXP74 strings?  My dealer told me they were discontinued. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


damn right!

----------


## Michael Eck

Can you tell us about the new Thile model casein picks, and availability?

----------


## rfd

d'addy'o string labels?  tear 'em off and wipe off any residue with naphtha ... you know, the lighter fluid ya use to keep yer strings clean in order to sound and intonate their bestest.

----------


## sunburst

> d'addy'o string labels?  tear 'em off and wipe off any residue with naphtha ... you know, the lighter fluid ya use to keep yer strings clean in order to sound and intonate their bestest.


Didn't read my post did ya?
Tearing those labels off without damaging the string and then having to clean the strings with naphtha are the reasons for the complaint.

----------

DougC, 

Glassweb

----------


## rfd

> Didn't read my post did ya?
> Tearing those labels off without damaging the string and then having to clean the strings with naphtha are the reasons for the complaint.


use a blade on the labels.

----------


## Bill McCall

If they made the labels slightly longer, it would be real easy to just cut them off, maybe only .5” longer.  I do realize that in a run of a million strings, with the labels at .25” wide, they’d use another ~1000 sq ft of paper.  About 2 packs of computer paper.

If my math is right :Smile: 

Of course D’Addario hasn’t logged in for a while to review the thread. :Frown:

----------


## Phil Goodson

I'll say it once more:  

Unroll the strings with the loops facing left;  then work with 2 strings at a time; 
hold the paper tab with your right hand and pull the entire lengths of the 2 strings THROUGH THE TAB with your left hand by pulling on the loops.  
They slide easily and have minimal if any adhesive on them.

No cutting; no cleaning.

----------


## Frankdolin

I guess ask us "anything" only lasted till May.

----------


## dhergert

> I guess ask us "anything" only lasted till May.


Actually, we can still _ask_ "anything".   :Wink:

----------

Frankdolin, 

Rick Jones

----------


## D'Addario Strings

Hi everyone!

Thanks for all of your continued questions. We have been very busy this year working on a lot of new, big product launches, including XT. Unfortunately, that hasn't left us with much free time to come in and check in on this thread. I honestly didn't expect this thread to stay engaged throughout the entire year! 

I will try and go back through to pick up where I left off for the remaining questions, but in the mean time we are going to formally close this thread. If you have any questions you can always reach out to us through our customer support email here: https://www.daddario.com/contact-us/

If any of you will be at Wintergrass in 2020, please stop by our booth and say hello - I'll be happy to answer any questions in person at the show!

Signing off,
Kyle from D'Addario

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> I have recently acquired an A style mandolin built like an early Gibson.
> The tailpiece has "studs" or T shaped Posts that you hook the strings over.
> My problem is that the E strings unravel when I tune them up??
> Using DAdarrio Medium weight Phosphor Bronze strings.
> My other Mandolins all have studs and hooks which seem to anchor the strings better, as they go around a right angle and wedge themselves into the hook.
> I am about to solder the twisted wires at the loop end so they dont unravel when I crank on the pressure.
> Bit worried about what the heat will do to the temper of the strings.
> Does anyone have any experience with this type of anchor?
> Will heat damage the strings?
> How else can I secure the strings so the twist doesnt pull out.


It's difficult to diagnose what the issue is without seeing the instrument, but it sounds like either the hooks or break angle from the tail piece is causing undue stress on the string. You can try our new XT strings which have a reinforced twist that should help with this issue.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Greetings Kyle,  
> 
> I have used D'Addario strings for as long as I have played mandolin.  This is the first time that I have encountered a problem.  I use the Nickel Bronze Medium Heavy.  When I opened the package the "E" strings were fused together at the loop.  Please see picture below.  
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hey Peter,

That's an odd one - I've never seen that before. Get in touch with our Customer Service team and they should be able to sort you out with a new set. My guess is that these strings got stuck together during manufacturing and somehow made it into the envelope without someone noticing. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Bumping this thread to ask about the new XT D'Addar. mandolin strings.  
> 
> How exactly do you measure that the "strings stay in tune 131% better..."
> What does that mean exactly?  Does better mean "longer" or something else?   
> And by 131% better, do you really mean 'more that *twice as much*' better (longer?)?
> 
> Thanks,


Philip,

The way we measure this is via a stress or torture test that our engineers designed. I'm going to link you to a video on youtube that shows you how the test was conducted. We mean that the string is more pitch stable, based on a cycle of strumming and bending (or stressing) the string. This video was shot for the NYXL launch, but our XT strings utilize the same core and plain steel wire.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai8M00bOP-I

I hope this helps,
Kyle

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Not sure if Kyle has left the building but:
> Are XTs like Ejs that stay in tune better and last longer or are they designed to have different tonal qualities?


XT is a proprietary treatment that we apply to wound and plain steel strings. The coating is extremely thin, so the idea behind the strings is that you get the benefits of a coated string without affecting the tone and feel of the string. We also utilize our NY Steel and Fusion twist technology which provide enhanced break strength and tuning stability.

Kyle

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> My mandolin is an Eastman F-style Oval hole. I want a strong clear crisp sound intended for classical music. Can you suggest the best (price not an object here) strings from D'Addario that would give me this sound profile and where to order them on the internet? I like heavy strings.
> 
> Calvin De Beverly


My recommendation with money as no object would be XTM11541 - you can find them on most major online dealers, but check your local music shop too!

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Thank you for your generosity. 
> 
> Would you do an electric mandolin set? (Or do you?) could it be in sets of four rather than eight as an option?
> 
> Thanks again


We sell single loop end strings that you could use to make up an electric mandolin set!

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Why did you get rid of the EXP74 strings?  My dealer told me they were discontinued. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


We discontinued the majority of our EXP line with the launch of our new and improved coating process for XT. The only things that have changed between EXP and XT is that we're now able to coat ALL of the strings (including the plain ones) and the coating is now much thinner, which significantly reduces any affect on the tone and feel of the natural string. You're totally right, it wasn't broken, but we made it better anyway!

----------


## D'Addario Strings

> Yeah, those paper tags are a pain, I can understand why they thought that would be a good way to identify and possibly save money but still.  I do see their thought about identifying cause I'm sure someone has put the right string in the wrong place before.


I fully hear you on this one - we're exploring other options that would help players identify string positions without bringing wasteful paper envelopes back.

----------


## D'Addario Strings

Hi everyone!

Thanks for all of your continued questions. We have been very busy this year working on a lot of new, big product launches, including XT. Unfortunately, that hasn't left us with much free time to come in and check in on this thread. I honestly didn't expect this thread to stay engaged throughout the entire year!

I will try and go back through to pick up where I left off for the remaining questions, but in the mean time we are going to formally close this thread. If you have any questions you can always reach out to us through our customer support email here: https://www.daddario.com/contact-us/

If any of you will be at Wintergrass in 2020, please stop by our booth and say hello - I'll be happy to answer any questions in person at the show!

Signing off,
Kyle from D'Addario

----------


## fatt-dad

those were interesting replies.

Sorry to see the thread close.

f-d

----------

